# Fischereiaufseher wegen Nötigung vor Gericht



## punkarpfen (5. August 2022)

Hi,
nach meinem Rechtsempfinden hat der Aufseher sicher nicht richtig gehandelt. Aber Nötigung finde ich etwas zu viel. Noch viel wichtiger finde ich, dass die Schwarzangler den Ball mal lieber ganz flach halten sollten. Es ist dreist!


----------



## Fishhunter97 (5. August 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach meinem Rechtsempfinden hat der Aufseher sicher nicht richtig gehandelt. Aber Nötigung finde ich etwas zu viel. Noch viel wichtiger finde ich, dass die Schwarzangler den Ball mal lieber ganz flach halten sollten.


Ich frage mich da auch immer, wie die sich beschweren können  Können doch froh sein so davon gekommen zu sein.


----------



## crisis (5. August 2022)

Ein staatliche bestellter Fischereiaufseher hat, anders als ein Polizeibeamter, keine Verpflichtung ein Vergehen zur Anzeige zu bringen. Wenn er sich selbst nicht bereichert, in dem er die Schwarzangler etwa gegen eine Bestechung hätte ziehen lassen, sehe ich hier kein rechtswidriges Verhalten. Bin gespannt wie das ausgeht.


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

Was n Quatsch ey
Ich finde es legitim da so ein Angebot zu machen.
Wie schon geschrieben, sollen die froh sein, wenn sie einer Anzeige entgehen können.

Wir hatten einen Mathe Lehrer der bei unerlaubtem Verlassen des Schulgeländes damals Angeboten hat:

- 50 Mathe Aufgaben
- Schulhof säubern
- oder richtig Ärger bekommen

Fand das in Ordnung

Heutzutage bekäme der Lehrer sicherlich von einigen SuperEltern genau so eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Ein staatliche bestellter Fischereiaufseher hat, anders als ein Polizeibeamter, keine Verpflichtung ein Vergehen zur Anzeige zu bringen. Wenn er sich selbst nicht bereichert, in dem er die Schwarzangler etwa gegen eine Bestechung hätte ziehen lassen, sehe ich hier kein rechtswidriges Verhalten. Bin gespannt wie das ausgeht.


Hallo,

der ehrenamtliche nicht, der staatlich bestellte schon, zumindest in Bayern  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (5. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der ehrenamtliche nicht, der staatlich bestellte schon, zumindest in Bayern  .
> 
> ...


Bayern zählt nicht, da von parasitären Bergvölkern bewohnt


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> zumindest in Bayern


Dresden liegt zwar m.W. auch in einem Freistaat, aber nicht in Bayern.

Die staatlichen Fischereiaufseher in Bayern erfüllen ihre Aufgabe jedenfalls ohne Bezahlung durch die Behörde.
Bei vereinsinternen Kontrolleuren, kann das der jeweilige Verein individuell regeln.

Wer in Sachsen als "ehrenamtlicher " Fischereiaufseher gilt, weiß ich nicht.

Da dürften unsere Nachbarn im Nordosten besser Bescheid wissen, ob das alles so gelaufen ist, wie es die Richtlinien dort vorsehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dresden liegt zwar m.W. auch in einem Freistaat, aber nicht in Bayern.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

schon klar, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass bei uns der staatlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher die Verpflichtung hat, gegen Fischwilderei etc. vorzugehen.
Er hat da keinen Spielraum. Auch gehen seine Befugnisse deutlich weiter als die eines nur vom Verein oder Gewässerinhaber/Pächter bestellten Fischereiaufsehers.

Gruß

Lajos

PS. Ich weiß sehr wohl wo Dresden liegt (in Geographie hatte ich immer Einser  .)
.


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass bei uns der staatlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher


Hast schon recht.

Fischwilderei wäre ein Straftat, da hätte der staatliche Aufseher in Bayern keinen Ermessensspielraum.

Bei reinen Ordnungswidrigkeiten könnte er als Vertreter der KVB dann schon nach eigenem Ermessen entscheiden, ob und wie er das ahnden wollte..

Wie das in Sachsen geregelt ist und wer da überhaupt mit "ehrenamtlicher " Fischereiaufseher gemeint ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ratzfatzab (6. August 2022)

Pauschal kann man da keine Nötigung erkennen finde ich, aber: Wir kennen die Details nicht. Hat er die beiden Schwarzangler tatsächlich genötigt (erpresst?) einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben, der z.B. im Vergleich zu anderen Angeboten überteuert ist oder auf den er gar Provision bekommt, ja dann...


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,


ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Wir kennen die Details nicht.


Das ist es.

Die ganze Sache klingt aber schon ziemlich dubios, da es sich bei Fischwilderei ja um einen Straftatbestand handeln würde.


----------



## Mescalero (6. August 2022)

Mein Rechtsempfinden und das Gesetz sind zwei Paar Schuhe, das ist schon klar. 

Aber die eigentliche Schweinerei ist das Schwarzangeln. Dafür sollte es zunächst mal gehörig eine aufs Dach geben!
Anschließend kann dann über die Vorgehensweise des Aufsehers gesprochen werden. Ist dadurch eigentlich jemand zu Schaden gekommen? Nein? Warum dann so ein Aufriss?


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,

nach §32  Abs 2 Nr3 SächsFischG ist es die Aufgabe der Fischereiaufseher  Zuwiderhandlungen unverzüglich  der Fischereibehörde mitzuteilen.


----------



## heinzi (6. August 2022)

Ohne wirkliche Details ist es sehr schwierig das zu beurteilen. Persönlich empfinde ich es als Nötigung. 
Aber klar ist wohl auch das, selbst wenn sie den staatlichen Fischereischein gehabt hätten, dann trotzdem ohne gültige Lizenz nicht an dem Gewässer hätten angeln dürfen. 
Angeln ohne staatlichen Fischereischein nennt man "Schwarzangeln". 
Angeln mit staatlichen Fischereischein an einem Gewässer wo ich nicht angeln darf ( wegen fehlender Lizenz ) nennt man Diebstahl.
Bin gespannt wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

Ich nenne das ein gutes Angebot des Kontrolleurs, ähnlich den Deals die Staatsanwälte anbieten.
Machst du dies oder das, gibt es weniger Strafe.

Dann aber als Straftäter noch rotzfrech den Kontrolleur anzuzeigen ist mehr als dreist.


----------



## ratzfatzab (6. August 2022)

Genau genommen ist das Wilderei, das ist eine Straftat und sollte ohne jeden Deal verfolgt werden, keine Frage. Mal hypothetisch: der Fischereiaufseher hat den Ermessensspielraum und kann auf eine Anzeige unter der Auflage, einen Fischereischein zu "machen" verzichten. Klare Sache: keine Nötigung. Aber so kann es im vorliegenden Fall nicht gewesen sein, sonst wäre die Sache nicht vor Gericht.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,


heinzi schrieb:


> nennt man Diebstahl.


Bei Diebstahl müsste man sich fremdes Eigentum widerrechtlich aneignen.

Das würde voraussetzen, dass die Fische einen Eigentümer hätten und dass Fische in Besitz genommen würden.

Wenn der Schwarzangler zu nem Lehrgang geschickt werden sollte, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er keinen Fischereischein hatte.
Das wäre dann vermutlich Fischwilderei, egal ob mit oder ohne Fang.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ähnlich den Deals die Staatsanwälte anbieten.


Die Frage bleibt, ob die Aufseher in Sachsen diese Befugnisse haben.

Üblicherweise melden die Aufseher solche Verstöße  und  die Staatsanwälte entscheiden, ob sie ein Verfahren eröffnen oder nicht.

Klingt  für mich  deshalb schon ziemlich dubios.

Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie das in Sachsen so geregelt ist.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,



fishhawk schrieb:


> wie das in Sachsen so geregelt ist.


Ich hab jetzt gelesen, dass ein Regierungsoberrat im Prozess ausgesagt hat, dass das in Sachsen gängige Praxis ist und im Ermessen der Aufseher liegt.


----------



## Mescalero (6. August 2022)

Wg. Straftat oder nicht: mir wurde mal gesagt, dass Schwarzangeln in geschlossenen Gewässern (die i.d.R. einen Besitzer haben) als Diebstahl gilt. Anders in Fließgewässern, die meist dem Land gehören. Hier handelt es sich um Wilderei bzw. werten die Gerichte das so....im unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass es überhaupt zur Anklage kommt.


----------



## daci7 (6. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nenne das ein gutes Angebot des Kontrolleurs, ähnlich den Deals die Staatsanwälte anbieten.
> Machst du dies oder das, gibt es weniger Strafe.
> 
> Dann aber als Straftäter noch rotzfrech den Kontrolleur anzuzeigen ist mehr als dreist.


... und sollte natürlich auch mit einer Anzeige wegen Wilderei/Diebstahl/wasauchimmerdasvergehenwar beantwortet werden. 
Ich find den angebotenen Deal mehr als fair, obwohl der Kontrolletti natürlich möglicherweise seine Befugnisse überschritten hat und/oder widerrechtlich gehandelt hat.
Das ganze erinnert mich einfach nur zu gut an meinen Schulalltag. Da erwischt du jemanden beim Spicken, verteilst eine entsprechende Note und lädst die Eltern zum Gespräch  ein... um dann von denen nen Einlauf zu kriegen, das ich ihren kleinen Prinzen so sehr unter Druck gesetzt hätte, dass er Angst bekommen hätte ...


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> mir wurde mal gesagt, dass Schwarzangeln in geschlossenen Gewässern (die i.d.R. einen Besitzer haben) als Diebstahl gilt.


Meiner Meinung nach wird andersrum ein Schuh draus.

In Gewässern wo Fische keinen Eigentümer haben, kann ein Schwarzangler keinen Diebstahl begehen, selbst wenn er was fängt.
In einem geschlossenen Gewässer dagegen schon, weil die Fische hier i.d.R. nicht herrenlos sind.

Fischwilderei ist wenn man ein fremdes Fischereirecht verletzt, egal in welcher Art von Gewässer und mit oder ohne Fang.


----------



## heinzi (6. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei Diebstahl müsste man sich fremdes Eigentum widerrechtlich aneignen.
> 
> Das würde voraussetzen, dass die Fische einen Eigentümer hätten und dass Fische in Besitz genommen würden.
> 
> ...


Ich sagte ja bereits, für den Sachverhalt man muss sich die Details anschauen. Aber das geht ja eigentlich an der Fragestellung vorbei die da lautet: 
Nun geht es im konkreten Fall darum, ob die Schwarzangler genötigt wurden, einen bestimmten Anbieter zu nutzen. 

Es geht also nicht darum was zu tun ist, sondern bei wem die Leistung zu erbringen ist damit der Strafverfolgung entgangen wird. 
Also einfach gesagt: 
Macht ihr den Angelkurs bei meinem Freund, wird auf eine Strafe verzichtet. Macht ihr ihn nicht bei meinem Freund, also bei jemanden anders, dann gibt es eine Strafe. 
So sieht die Situation aus. 
Hier spielen finanzielle Interessen eine Rolle, der Angelschein ist dabei nur Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## Mescalero (6. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In Gewässern wo Fische keinen Eigentümer haben, kann ein Schwarzangler keinen Diebstahl begehen, selbst wenn er was fängt.
> In einem geschlossenen Gewässer dagegen schon, weil die Fische hier i.d.R. nicht herrenlos sind.


Vielleicht hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt aber im Prinzip habe ich das so geschrieben.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,

ist aber schon ne seltsame Praxis.

Ich stelle mir gerade folgende Situation vor:

Die Polizei bringt jemand auf, der ohne Jagdschein/Erlaubnis mit der Waffe in der Hand auf einem Hochsitz ansitzt.
Wenn der sich dann zum Vorbereitungskurs für die Jägerprüfung anmeldet, passiert ihm nichts?

Oder ohne Führerschein erwischt, einfach zur nächsten Fahrschule gehen?   usw. usw. ??????


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Polizei bringt jemand auf, der ohne Jagdschein/Erlaubnis mit der Waffe in der Hand auf einem Hochsitz ansitzt.
> Wenn der sich dann zum Vorbereitungskurs für die Jägerprüfung anmeldet, passiert ihm nichts?
> 
> Oder ohne Führerschein erwischt, einfach zur nächsten Fahrschule gehen? usw. usw. ??????



Würde derjenige den Polizisten dafür anzeigen oder das eher nett finden ?
Ich verstehe das als Entgegenkommen dem Delinquenten gegenüber.


----------



## seatrout61 (6. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist aber schon ne seltsame Praxis.
> 
> ...



Beides schlechte Beispiele...denn Polizisten sind nach dem Legalitätsprinzip verpflichtet Straftaten zu verfolgen...machen sie das wie in deinen Beispielen nicht, machen sie sich selber wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt strafbar.

Bei dem Fall wird man wohl das Urteil und die Begründung abwarten müssen...neben Nötigung käme hier je nach Sachverhalt noch Fischwilderei für die Angler ("fischen" reicht, muss nix gefangen/angeeignet sein) und (die einfache) Strafvereitelung für den ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher in Frage.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Urteil und die Begründung abwarten





seatrout61 schrieb:


> käme hier je nach Sachverhalt noch Fischwilderei für die Angler ("fischen" reicht, muss nix gefangen/angeeignet sein)


Dass würde  mich schon sehr wundern, denn der Schwarzangler ist in dem Verfahren ja der Kläger.


----------



## Wollebre (6. August 2022)

wurde viel geschrieben, aber nur darum geht es:
_Nun geht es im konkreten Fall darum, ob die Schwarzangler genötigt wurden, einen bestimmten Anbieter zu nutzen. _
Das zu klären ist nun Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft und ob der Fall vor Gericht entschieden werden muss.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nenne das ein gutes Angebot des Kontrolleurs, ähnlich den Deals die Staatsanwälte anbieten.
> Machst du dies oder das, gibt es weniger Strafe.
> 
> Dann aber als Straftäter noch rotzfrech den Kontrolleur anzuzeigen ist mehr als dreist.


Deals wie z.B. in USA gibts in DE (offiziell) nicht. Strafnachlass bei Mithilfe die zur Aufklärung einer Straftat führt, und sei es die eigene, hingegen schon. Klingt natürlich sehr ähnlich, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß man sich in USA u.U. komplett "rauskaufen" kann, und keine Anklage gegen einen selbst erfolgt. Aber das nur am Rand.
Wir wissen ja nicht alle Details, aber für mich riecht das ein bißchen nach "Profi" Schwarzanglern, also Leute die auch keinen Schein haben der eingezogen werden kann. Bist du dazu nicht pfändbar, kann dir in DE so gut wie nichts passieren, ausser dem Einzug des verwendeten Geräts. Evtl. hat man sich sogar schon gekannt, und wollte den nervigen Kontrolleur mal richtig auflaufen lassen. Nur eine Vermutung meinerseits, in jedem Fall mal ein spannender Fall.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wg. Straftat oder nicht: mir wurde mal gesagt, dass Schwarzangeln in geschlossenen Gewässern (die i.d.R. einen Besitzer haben) als Diebstahl gilt. Anders in Fließgewässern, die meist dem Land gehören. Hier handelt es sich um Wilderei bzw. werten die Gerichte das so....im unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass es überhaupt zur Anklage kommt.


Schwarzangeln an geschlossenen Gewässern ist Fischwilderei und wenn man etwas fängt, das einen Besitzer hat, zudem auch Diebstahl. 
Da man in Deutschland für ein Vergehen nur ein Mal belangt werden kann, wird bei geschlossenen Gewässern nur wegen Diebstahl angeklagt.
Abgeschlossene Gewässer sind in dem Fall fast nur Zuchtweiher und kommerzielle Anlagen. Fische im durchschnittlichen Vereinssee gelten als herrenlos.


----------



## ollidi (6. August 2022)

Mal für ältere Herren zum Verständnis... Da hat ein Schwarzangler einen Aufseher angezeigt, weil er ihm nahegelegt hat, einen Kurs zu besuchen und sich selbst damit als Schwarzangler geoutet hat und ebenfalls eine Anzeige riskiert, die richtig Teuer werden kann? 
Wenn dem so wäre, hat der Schwarzangler wohl einen IQ in der Nähe von 4 und ab 5 können Schweine quieken.

Dazu eine kleine Geschichte aus dem Nähkästchen.
Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich an unserer Strecke am MLK mit dem Rad langgefahren um mal wieder meiner Pflicht zur Fischereiaufsicht nachzukommen. 
An einer Bucht habe ich einen Vater mit seinem Sohn (so zwischen 10 und 12 Jahren alt) gesehen. Der Lütte hatte eine Angel in der Hand und hat an der Steinpackung versucht Fische zu fangen. Da die beiden nicht aus unserem Verein und auch keine Gastangler waren (die kenne ich alle) habe ich natürlich angehalten, meinen Aufseherausweis rausgeholt und gefragt, was die hier machen. 
In dem Moment ist dem Vater die komplette Gesichtsfarbe entglitten. Er meinte nur, daß der Lütte sich von seinem Taschengeld eine Kombi bei Lidl gekauft hat und mal Angeln wollte. Das es am MLK nicht erlaubt ist, wusste er nicht. Der Vater war völlig aufgelöst und der Lütte, der das mitbekommen hat, war den Tränen nahe.
Ich habe die beiden erstmal beruhigt und ihnen erklärt, daß der MLK ein Pachtgewässer von unserem Verein ist und hier nur berechtigte Personen Angeln dürfen.
Das hat der Vater auch sofort eingesehen und wollte sofort mit dem Lütten abziehen. Da ich aber etwas Zeit hatte, habe ich ihnen angeboten, daß ich etwas da bleibe und der Lütte ausnahmsweise weiterangeln darf, wenn ich dabei bin. Alleine die strahlenden Augen von dem Lütten, war meine Zeit schon wert.
Ich habe mir natürlich die Angel angeschaut und entsprechend ummontiert. Als Köder hatten sie drei alte Brötchen dabei, die sie als Köder genommen haben. Natürlich nur ein kleines Stück auf den Haken gesteckt. Ich habe daraus erstmal einen Teig geknetet und dann richtig angeködert.
Und wie es kommen musste, hat er ein paar kleine Plötzen und einen kleinen Barsch gefangen. Der Lütte und sein Vater waren so was von glücklich, daß er wirklich etwas gefangen hat, das muss man echt erlebt haben.
Zum Abschluss habe ich dem Vater noch gesagt, daß der Nachbarverein eine Kinder- und Jugendgruppe hat und vielleicht hat der Lütte ja Interesse sich das mal anzuschauen. Das haben sie auch gemacht und sind heute *beide *geprüfte Sportfischer.


----------



## seatrout61 (6. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jein...im Strafverfahren ist (An-)Kläger der Staatsanwalt...Nötigung ist aber kein Offizialdelikt, d.h. der STA kann das öffentliche Interesse verneinen...nur dann könnten die beiden als (Privat-)kläger auftreten...wie das hier ist, ist dem Sachverhalt nicht zu entnehmen.

Aber dessen ungeachtet verjähren (ausser Mord) Straftaten wie Fischwilderei erst nach 5 Jahren...wenn sich die Fischwilderei nun im Nötigungsprozess als wahr herausstellt, bestünde innerhalb der Verjährungsfrist immer noch die Gefahr einer weiteren Anzeige gegen die beiden Schwarzangler...

Die hellsten Lichter auf der Torte scheinen die beiden eh nicht zu sein...


----------



## Astacus74 (6. August 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Das ganze erinnert mich einfach nur zu gut an meinen Schulalltag. Da erwischt du jemanden beim Spicken, verteilst eine entsprechende Note und lädst die Eltern zum Gespräch ein... um dann von denen nen Einlauf zu kriegen, das ich ihren kleinen Prinzen so sehr unter Druck gesetzt hätte, dass er Angst bekommen hätte ...



Da hätte es eher was von zu Hause aufs Dach gegeben "Wieso hast du dich erwischen lassen?" oder "Hättest du besser aufgepast und gelernt..."


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas (7. August 2022)

Der verlinkte tag24-Artikel ist unter alles Sau, aber wenn es stimmt, daß der Beschuldigte Provisionen kassiert hat und das Gericht eine Nötigung feststellt - na dann hat er ne Strafe verdient. Unabhängig vom Fehlverhalten der „Wildangler”.


----------



## Thomas. (7. August 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> das ich ihren kleinen Prinzen so sehr unter Druck gesetzt hätte, dass er Angst bekommen hätte ...


----------



## daci7 (7. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


>


Ja, so sehe ich mich auch manchmal gern. Bin aber wohl eher die Kategorie "Hagrid"


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2022)

Hallo,


seatrout61 schrieb:


> bestünde innerhalb der Verjährungsfrist immer noch die Gefahr einer weiteren Anzeige gegen die beiden Schwarzangler...


In dem beschrieben Verfahren sind nicht die Schwarzangler die Beklagten, sondern der Aufseher. 

Da Angeln ohne Fischereischein in fremden Gewässern  m.W. aber auch ein Offizialdelikt ist, müsste das eigentlich nach Abschluss des Prozesses weiter verfolgt werden.

Ob die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft dann ein Verfahren  eröffnet oder gleich wieder einstellt, dürfte vom Einzelfall abhängen.

Ob die Schwarzangler sich zu einem Kurs angemeldet haben und damit in Sachsen aus dem Schneider wären, geht aus dem Artikel nicht hervor.

Als Aufseher darf man vermutlich nicht allzu zart besaitet sein und  auch nicht auf recht viel positives Feedback hoffen.

Aber ohne die Ehrenamtler ginge es an vielen Gewässern noch mehr drunter und drüber als jetzt schon.

Ich hoffe deshalb, dass sich die Vorwürfe in Luft auflösen und die Justiz sich anschließend die Schwarzangler vornimmt.


----------



## ratzfatzab (7. August 2022)

Ich denke in dem Verfahren geht es um den Verdacht der Bestechlichkeit, anders ist ein Strafverfahren betrieben durch die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht zu erklären. Und: ja die Fischwilderer gehören außerdem auch bestraft. @ ollidi: Das ist mal eine schöne Geschichte; ich glaube Dir, dass ein erfahrener Aufseher erkennen kann, ob es sich um einen Menschen handelt, der genau weis, was er tut oder um spielende Kinder.


----------



## heinzi (7. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Mal für ältere Herren zum Verständnis... Da hat ein Schwarzangler einen Aufseher angezeigt, weil er ihm nahegelegt hat, einen Kurs zu besuchen und sich selbst damit als Schwarzangler geoutet hat und ebenfalls eine Anzeige riskiert, die richtig Teuer werden kann


Ich bin ein älterer Herr und habe es anders verstanden als Du hier schreibst. In der Hergangsbeschreibung steht doch folgendes: 

_Nun geht es im konkreten Fall darum, ob die Schwarzangler genötigt wurden, einen *bestimmten* Anbieter zu nutzen._

Es geht also nicht darum den Kurs überhaupt zu besuchen, sondern das der Kurs bei einem bestimmten Herrn besucht wird, nämlich beim Freund des Fischereiaufseher. Und genau das haben die "Schwarzfischer" zur Anzeige gebracht, weil ihnen damit die freie Wahl der Anbieter klar verwehrt wird und haben es somit als Nötigung betrachten. 
So steht es dort geschrieben. Um es nochmal zu deutlich zu sagen, hier geht es um finanzielle Interessen und um Zuwendung solcher finanziellen Machenschaften. Der Fischereiaufseher will seinem Kumpel und vermutlichen Vereinskollege oder Verwandtschaft ( reine Unterstellung von mir ) einfach etwas Geld in die Tasche spielen, wahrscheinlich ist der Fischereischein dabei nur Nebensache bzw. Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2022)

Hallo,


ratzfatzab schrieb:


> dass ein erfahrener Aufseher erkennen kann,


Sehe ich auch so.

Solche Geschichten würde ich aber zumindest als Fischereiaufseher in Bayern nicht öffentlich erzählen.

Man weiß ja nie wer da so mithört.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne viele Fischereiaufseher in Bayern. Wenn denen jemand blöd kommt, werfen die einfach hin. Es fehlt Nachwuchs, die Stimmung ist wegen immer mehr Auflagen, Nachschulungen etc. schlecht, die Kartenverkäufe der Verbände brechen aktuell ein (die Leute haben schlicht kein Geld mehr) und damit wünscht man natürlich moderaten Umgang mit den Kunden.

Ich beobachte, dass sich die Situation gerade stark ändert. Hatten Vereine hier in Bayern in der Vergangenheit teils lange Wartelisten, suchen jetzt viele Vereine Neumitglieder. Autoritär geführte Großvereine haben in den vergangenen Jahren teils 100 Mitglieder eingebüßt und die Kosten steigen. Damit steigt die Nachfrage nach Fischereiaufsehern, die Fingerspitzengefühl haben und trotzdem für Ordnung sorgen.


----------



## ollidi (7. August 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich bin ein älterer Herr und habe es anders verstanden als Du hier schreibst.


Das war auch mehr ironisch gemeint.


----------



## heinzi (7. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Das war auch mehr ironisch gemeint.


Das habe ich auch nicht krumm genommen, also alles gut. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, das hier am Thema vorbei diskutiert wird. Es geht bei dem Thema bzw. Anzeige nicht um`s Schwarzangeln, denn der Sachverhalt ist klar und eindeutig. Es geht bei meinem laienhaften Verständnis um Nötigung oder sogar Erpressung.


----------



## Colophonius (7. August 2022)

Hi,

mal ein paar grundlegende Punkte:

Zunächst sollte man klären, was überhaupt eine Nötigung ist. § 240 StGB:
(1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt[...].

Hier käme die Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel (Strafanzeige) in Betracht, da das Strafverfahren wegen der Fischwilderei für die Angezeigten durchaus ein empfindliches Übel darstellen kann. Aber man muss auch bedenken, dass die Nötigung ein sog. offener Tatbestand ist, bei dem sich die Rechtswidrigkeit nicht bereits aus dem Tatbestand aufdrängt, daher gibt es einen wichtigen Absatz 2:

(2) Rechtswidrig ist die Tat, wenn die Anwendung der Gewalt oder die Androhung des Übels zu dem angestrebten Zweck als verwerflich anzusehen ist.

Gemeint damit ist -platt gesagt - die Zweck-Mittel-Relation. Das könnte hier - je nach Ausgestaltung des Angebots - schwierig sein. (Edit: Laut Artikel hat der Mann für die Angebote durch seinen Kumpel eine Provision erhalten. Puh. )



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Deals wie z.B. in USA gibts in DE (offiziell) nicht. Strafnachlass bei Mithilfe die zur Aufklärung einer Straftat führt, und sei es die eigene, hingegen schon. Klingt natürlich sehr ähnlich, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß man sich in USA u.U. komplett "rauskaufen" kann, und keine Anklage gegen einen selbst erfolgt. Aber das nur am Rand.



Doch, es gibt auch im deutschen Strafprozess "Deals", sogar ganz offiziell. Die sog.  Verständigung zwischen Gericht und den Verfahrensbeteiligten, § 257c StPO. Die geht zwar nicht so weit wie in den USA, aber es ist durchaus viel drin.



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Nötigung ist aber kein Offizialdelikt, d.h



Jaein. Es ist ein Privatklagedelikt (§ 374 StPO), sodass die Staatsanwaltschaft auf den Privatklageweg verweisen kann ( § 374 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 StPO), es ist aber kein Antragsdelikt. Daher ist es eins der wenigen Offizialdelikte, die auch auf den Privatklageweg verwiesen werden können. Das öffentliche Interesse dürfte sich hier aber aus der Stellung als Kontrolleur ergeben.


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Damit steigt die Nachfrage nach Fischereiaufsehern, die Fingerspitzengefühl haben und trotzdem für Ordnung sorgen.


Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten können die Aufseher in Bayern seit Neuestem  auch ganz offiziell "Fingerspitzengefühl" beweisen.

So weit wie in Sachsen geht das in Bayern m.W. mit dem Ermessen aber auch nicht.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. August 2022)

In Bayern ist das von Haus auf ganz anders geregelt.
Da befasst man sich mit einem Thema, wenn es ansteht...... und das tut es grad nicht.

PS: In Bayern nimmt man nur die kleinsten, schmächtigsten als Aufseher.... de reichen alle mal.


----------



## crisis (8. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wg. Straftat oder nicht: mir wurde mal gesagt, dass Schwarzangeln in geschlossenen Gewässern (die i.d.R. einen Besitzer haben) als Diebstahl gilt. Anders in Fließgewässern, die meist dem Land gehören. Hier handelt es sich um Wilderei bzw. werten die Gerichte das so....im unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass es überhaupt zur Anklage kommt.


Die Regelung gibt es auch in Hessen.


----------



## crisis (8. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der ehrenamtliche nicht, der staatlich bestellte schon, zumindest in Bayern  .
> 
> ...


In Hessen ist der staatlich  bestellt Aufseher Ehrenamtler. Geld gibt es dafür nicht. Hauptberufliche Kontrolleure sind Polizei und WaPo. Vereinsinterne Aufseher, ohne Bestellung, haben praktisch keine Befugnisse, wenn der Kontrollierte das juristisch darauf ankommen lässt.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> In Hessen ist der staatlich  bestellt Aufseher Ehrenamtler. Geld gibt es dafür nicht. Hauptberufliche Kontrolleure sind Polizei und WaPo. Vereinsinterne Aufseher, ohne Bestellung, haben praktisch keine Befugnisse, wenn der Kontrollierte das juristisch darauf ankommen lässt.


Hallo,

ist schon klar, Ehrenamtler sind beide.
Wenn dem vereinsinternen Aufseher die Papiere nicht ausgehändigt werden, nun dann ruft der halt die Polizei an. War der zu Kontrollierende Mitglied im Verein, wars das dann, ein Vereinsmitglied welches einem, vom Verein bestellten, Aufseher Schwierigkeiten macht, fliegt raus. Steht auch in der Gewässer und Angelordnung (Anhang zur Satzung), dass den vereinsinternen Aufsehern sowie den Mitgliedern der Verwaltung, die Papiere sowie die eventuell gefangenen Fische  ausgehändigt/gezeigt werden müssen. Außerdem sind etwa ein Drittel unserer  Fischereiaufseher Polizisten . 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ein Vereinsmitglied welches einem, vom Verein bestellten, Aufseher Schwierigkeiten macht, fliegt raus.


Ist bei uns anders geregelt.

Da müssen sich auch die vereinsinternen Aufsehern an die Regeln halten.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist bei uns anders geregelt.
> 
> Da müssen sich auch die vereinsinternen Aufsehern an die Regeln halten.


Hallo,

selbstverständlich müssen die sich an die Regeln halten. Aber die Mitglieder eben auch, sonst brauche ich keinen Fischereiaufseher. 
Und die Mitglieder sind eben verpflichtet, den Anordnungen der Fischereiaufseher (und der Verwaltungsmitglieder) Folge zu leisten.
Ist ganz einfach und wer da Schwierigkeiten macht, ist meist schneller aus dem Verein raus, als er reingekommen ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach und wer da Schwierigkeiten macht, ist meist schneller aus dem Verein raus, als er reingekommen ist.


Wer sich als Aufseher daneben benimmt und die Regeln nicht einhält, hat aber auch gute Chancen aus dem Gewässerausschuss und ggf. aus dem Verein zu fliegen.

Kommt zum Glück nicht sehr häufig vor, aber mir sind schon einige Fälle hier im Großraum bekannt.

Ich hoffe mal, dass der im Eingangspost genannte Aufseher sich als unschuldig erweist .

Eine gute und vernünftige Fischereiaufsicht ist an vielen Gewässern leider unentbehrlich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2022)

Och Leute,
Butter bei die Fische und die Paragraphen Mal da gelassen, wo sie hingehören...

Haben wir nicht alle als kleine Knirpse oder junge Erwachsene mit dem Schwarzangeln angefangen? Nicht jeder Schwarzangler ist auch direkt ein schwerer Verbrecher oder kommt aus einem bestimmten Land und hat keine Grenzen/schlägt alles ab, wie es gerne Mal nachgesagt wird.

Da finde ich es doch mehr als *fair* und sinnig, wenn der Aufseher anbietet, sich zu einem Kurs anzumelden, um dem eigenen Verein danach beizutreten. Das ist dann eine Win/Win Situation für alle. Und das scheint auch eine gängige und vor allem freundliche Praxis zu sein, wie ich vor einer Weile gehört habe. Da hat mir eine Aufseher erst kürzlich eine ähnliche Situation geschildert. Wenn er Schwarzangler kontrolliert und die besagten Personen auch einen ordentlichen Eindruck hinterlassen und Einsicht zeigen, dann wird ihnen ebenfalls diese Möglichkeit angeboten. Das kannte ich bis dahin noch nicht, fand ich aber richtig toll.

Warum diskutieren wir jetzt über Paragraphen, Nötigung und anderes? Manches Mal muss man auch einfach auf dem Menschenverstand hören. Und den haben die Schwarzangler hier wohl nicht gehabt, wenn diese nach ihrer Tat noch so dreist sind und ihn der Nötigung wegen anzeigen. Das sind Geschichten, die kannste dir nicht ausdenken. Aber in der heutigen Zeit wohl normal, da wird alles angezeigt... 

Und zum Thema der Bevorteilung, weil er einen bestimmten Kurs vorgeschlagen hat.
Welchen Kurs soll er denn bitte sonst vorschlagen? Meist ist es so, so kenne ich es auf jeden Fall, wird der Kurs auch von dem jeweiligen Verein durchgeführt. Und passend mit dem Kurs, kann man direkt danach in den Verein eintreten. Selbstredend kümmert sich der Kontrolleur dann auch um einen Kurs in seinem Verein, denn der Verein soll ja auch entsprechend das Geld bekommen, mit dem der (geschadete) Besatz wieder aufgefüllt wird.


----------



## fishhawk (9. August 2022)

Hallo,


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht alle als kleine Knirpse oder junge Erwachsene mit dem Schwarzangeln angefangen?


Tendenziell eher nein.

Ich kenne genügend Kollegen, die gleich offiziell gestartet sind, weil sie z,B. angelnde Familienangehörige hatten und /oder gleich Kurs/Prüfung gemacht haben.

Knirpse wären aber eh nicht strafmündig, bei jungen Erwachsenen liegt der Fall dann schon wieder anders.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Da finde ich es doch mehr als *fair* und sinnig, wenn der Aufseher anbietet, sich zu einem Kurs anzumelden, um dem eigenen Verein danach beizutreten.



Findest Du?

Ich glaube nicht jeder Verein wäre heiß drauf, Straftäter als Mitglieder zu rekrutieren.

Ob ein Aufseher so handeln dürfte, hängt vermutlich von den jeweiligen Rechtsvorschriften der Bundesländer ab.

Ich finde Ermessensspielraum für Aufseher grundsätzlich gut und richtig.

Wenn das aber dazu führen würde, dass bei bestimmten Personen immer ein Auge zugedrückt wird, bei anderen nicht, ginge mir das schon zu weit.

Mal sehen wie sich dieser Fall so entwickelt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Tendenziell eher nein.
> Ich kenne genügend Kollegen, die gleich offiziell gestartet sind, weil sie z,B. angelnde Familienangehörige hatten und /oder gleich Kurs/Prüfung gemacht haben.


Ich denke hier braucht nicht alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden. Natürlich habe nicht alle so angefangen. Aber sehr viele von uns und auch sehr viele bekannte Angler haben so angefangen. Viele klassische Geschichten fangen so an.

Vor allem wenn man als Kind zu angeln anfängt, kommt man in den meisten Bundesländer meist nicht drumherum, dies so zu gestalten, wie es per Gesetz gar nicht erlaubt wäre. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, denn ich denke es dürfte klar sein, wie es gemeint ist.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht jeder Verein wäre heiß drauf, Straftäter als Mitglieder zu rekrutieren.


Woran merken wir, dass wir 2022 haben ohne zu sagen, dass es 2022 ist?
Da wird aus einem Schwarzangler direkt ein Straftäter.
Wenn wir uns dann die wirklich sympathische Geschichte von ollidi durchlesen. Da würde keiner auf die Idee kommen, so jemanden als Straftäter zu bezeichnen. Auch wenn es per Gesetz vielleicht so wäre. Aber mit gesundem Menschenverstand würde niemand auf diese Idee kommen...
Und genau deshalb habe ich noch einmal bewusst erwähnt, dass man dort auf das *Verhalten und der Einsicht* der jeweiligen Personen eingehen kann und sollte.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob ein Aufseher so handeln dürfte, hängt vermutlich von den jeweiligen Rechtsvorschriften der Bundesländer ab.


So weit sollte so eine Geschichte gar nicht gehen, dass wir an dem Punkt ankommen, uns mit Rechtsvorschriften auseinandersetzen zu müssen.
Es könnte so einfach sein und jeder hätte was positives davon gehabt.


----------



## crisis (9. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> selbstverständlich müssen die sich an die Regeln halten. Aber die Mitglieder eben auch, sonst brauche ich keinen Fischereiaufseher.
> Und die Mitglieder sind eben verpflichtet, den Anordnungen der Fischereiaufseher (und der Verwaltungsmitglieder) Folge zu leisten.
> ...


Und ich dachte, ich kontrolliere hauptsächlich, um Angler ohne Erlaubnis zu erwischen. Mitglieder drangsalieren ist nur Nebenbeschäftigung.


----------



## fishhawk (9. August 2022)

Hallo,


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es könnte so einfach sein und jeder hätte was positives davon gehabt.


Da hast Du wohl recht.

Ist aber eben leider nicht.

Sieht man  ja an dem obigen Fall.

Wenn ein Aufseher mit "Fingerspitzengefühl" arbeitet, dabei aber seine Vorgaben nicht einhält, muss er leider damit rechnen selber eins auf den Deckel zu kriegen.

Wenn alle Menschen vernünftig und  einsichtig wären, bräuchte man weder Regeln noch Aufseher.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns dann die wirklich sympathische Geschichte von @ollidi durchlesen. Da würde keiner auf die Idee kommen, so jemanden als Straftäter zu bezeichnen


Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass ich diese Geschichte durchaus sympathisch finde.  Aber zumindest in Bayern nicht an die große Glocke hängen würde.

Vor dem Gesetz sind alle gleich.  Ob der Schwarzangler nun das Flennen anfängt oder nicht, spielt beim Tatbestand keine Rolle.

Ob die Aufseher in Sachsen da je nach Nase entscheiden dürfen, ob sie einen Schwarzangler zum Kurs schicken wollen oder gleich zur Staatsanwaltschaft, wage ich fast zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich kontrolliere hauptsächlich, um Angler ohne Erlaubnis zu erwischen. Mitglieder drangsalieren ist nur Nebenbeschäftigung.


Hallo,

wir sind ein Verein mit fast 800 Mitgliedern, da kann man nicht von den Fischereiaufsehern erwarten, dass die jeden persönlich kennen.
Außerdem hat das nichts mit drangsalieren zu tun, denn auch Mjtglieder verstoßen ab und zu gegen die Vorschriften; Verstoß gegen das Fanglimit, Nichteintragen des entnommenen Fisches ins Fangbuch z. B. , oder hat es  auch schon gegeben (obwohl ich das nie begreifen kann); Mitnahme von untermaßigen Fischen. Solche "Kandidaten" werden gefeuert.
Bei uns wird im Allgemeinen eher wenig kontrolliert. In Slowenien kann man damit rechnen mindestens jeden 2. Tag kontrolliert zu werden und zwar auch mit Kontrolle des Köders. Die sind da oft auch mit dem Fernglas unterwegs und beobachten die Angler auch aus der Entfernung.
Da ich mich stets an die Vorschriften halte, hatte ich in über 60 Jahren Angelns da nirgends Probleme bekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mitnahme von untermaßigen Fischen.


Das wäre in Bayern aber nicht in jedem Fall  ein rechtswidriges Verhalten.

Wenn man in Bayern Schwarzangler vor die Wahl stellen würde, entweder in den betreffenden Angelverein eintreten zu müssen oder eine Anzeige zu erhalten, würden die meisten Schwarzangler mit der Anzeige finanziell wohl besser fahren.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das wäre in Bayern aber nicht in jedem Fall  ein rechtswidriges Verhalten.
> 
> Wenn man in Bayern Schwarzangler vor die Wahl stellen würde, entweder in den betreffenden Angelverein eintreten zu müssen oder eine Anzeige zu erhalten, würden die meisten Schwarzangler mit der Anzeige finanziell wohl besser fahren.


Hallo,
in welchen Fall wäre die Mitnahme eines untermaßigen Fisches kein rechtswidriges Verhalten? Die einzige Ausnahme, welche ich da kenne ist bei einem nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisches.
Also an die Aufnahme von Schwarzanglern (ich rede hier von Erwachsenen) ist, glaube ich, bei uns kaum ein Verein interessiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> in welchen Fall wäre die Mitnahme eines untermaßigen Fisches kein rechtswidriges Verhalten?


Die Frage hast Du ja schon selbst beantwortet.  Und da gibt es schon Leute, die das ausnutzen.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> bei uns kaum ein Verein interessiert.


Das sehe ich ganz genauso.

Aber wie sind hier auch nicht der Nabel der Welt.

Wobei einer meiner Jungfischerkumpels von damals zuerst beim Schwarzfischen  vom Aufseher erwischt wurde und dann vor die Wahl gestellt wurde,  sich entweder bei der Jugendgruppe zu melden oder andere Konsequenzen zu tragen.  Dass er gar nicht strafmündig gewesen wäre, hat ihm der Aufseher natürlich nicht erzählt. 

Ist heutzutage vermutlich undenkbar.  da wäre der Aufseher wahrscheinlich  auch gleich wegen Nötigung dran.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Frage hast Du ja schon selbst beantwortet.  Und da gibt es schon Leute, die das ausnutzen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

als wir so 8 -12 Jahre alt waren, waren meine Kumpels und ich auch öfters beim Schwarzfischen. Meist stand einer Schmiere, da der Polizist von der Gegend täglich auf dem Fahrrad so 3-4 mal auch am Fluss vorbeikam. Der erwischte uns nie. Weitaus gefährlicher war da der sogenannte Flurer, welcher die Aufgabe hatte auf Äcker, Wiesen und Felder, eben auf die Fluren, zu achten. Der war in Zivil und ein ausgebuffter Hund. Der erwischte uns ein paar mal, da gabs dann ein paar Watschn (Ohrfeigen) und die Gerätschaften waren weg (es sei denn man hätte diese noch schnell verschwinden lassen können)  . Ein richtiger Fischereiaufseher hat uns da nie erwischt und die Angler, wenn uns da tatsächlich mal einer sah, haben uns nur so halbseiden zusammengeschissen, aber weiter nichts gemacht.
Wenn es etwas sicherer sein sollte, gingen wir an unseren großen Karpfenweiher und angelten da, das sah mein Vater zwar nicht so gerne aber irgendwie war es ihm auch wurscht. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> als wir so 8 -12 Jahre alt waren


Damals  gab es in dem Alter  eh keine Möglichkeit legal zu angeln, weil man den Jugendfischereischein erst ab 12 bekam.

Dass wir gar nicht strafmündig gewesen wären, wussten wir damals eh nicht.  Respekt vor Erwachsenen hatten wir sowieso, egal ob Aufseher oder einfacher Angler .

Dürfte bei den Kindern, Jugendlichen und Heranwachsenden von heute vermutlich anders sein.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass allzu vielen Schwarzanglern von heute die Unrechtmäßigkeit ihres Tuns nicht bewusst ist.
Die spekulieren vermutlich eher  darauf nicht erwischt zu werden und falls doch, nicht belangt zu werden.

Wurde ja jahrelang von den Verbänden geklagt, dass bei Fischwilderei nur in selten Fällen überhaupt ein Verfahren eröffnet wird.

Bei Nötigung sieht das vermutlich ganz anders aus. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Der erwischte uns ein paar mal, da gabs dann ein paar Watschn (Ohrfeigen) und die Gerätschaften waren weg


Da wären heutzutage vermutlich zwei Strafverfahren fällig und keines davon gegen die Schwarzangler.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da wären heutzutage vermutlich zwei Strafverfahren fällig und keines davon gegen die Schwarzangler.


Hallo,

war damals (in den 1950ern) kein Thema und wenn man das daheim erzählt hätte, wäre meist die Antwort gewesen: "geschieht Dir recht, warum bist Du auch so dämlich, Dich erwischen zu lassen". Deshalb sagte man da besser nichts. Strafverfahren hätte es da nicht gegeben - wozu auch, wir wussten ja, das Schwarzangeln nicht erlaubt waren und nahm das hin. Eigentlich machte das die Sache ja so richtig spannend .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. August 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Strafverfahren hätte es da nicht gegeben -




Aber im Unterschied zu früher wissen die Schwarzangler von heute vermutlich ganz genau, ob sie strafmündig sind und falls ja, ob ihnen größere Sanktionen drohen.

Fischereiaufseher haben es m.E. auch deutlich schwerer als früher.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (10. August 2022)

*Diese Anzeige ist nicht gerechtfertigt:*
Dieser Fischereiaufseher wird so ein Angebot keinem Schwarzangler mehr mit recht unterbreiten er wird sofort eine Anzeige schreiben wegen Schwarzangeln, dann sollen diese Typen halt Zahlen wenn sie sich genötigt fühlen, unter 600€ geht da wohl heute nichts mehr.


----------



## yukonjack (10. August 2022)

Wenn ich ohne Führerschein erwischt werde und der Polizist sagt mir, keine Strafe wenn du dich bei der Fahrschule (mein Schwager hat zufällig eine) anmeldest schreibe ich keine Anzeige. 
In meinen Augen ganz klare Nötigung vom Kontroletti, ganz gleich was der Verein vorschlägt und welches Bundesland.


----------



## Colophonius (10. August 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Warum diskutieren wir jetzt über Paragraphen, Nötigung und anderes? Manches Mal muss man auch einfach auf dem Menschenverstand hören. Und den haben die Schwarzangler hier wohl nicht gehabt, wenn diese nach ihrer Tat noch so dreist sind und ihn der Nötigung wegen anzeigen. Das sind Geschichten, die kannste dir nicht ausdenken. Aber in der heutigen Zeit wohl normal, da wird alles angezeigt...
> 
> Und zum Thema der Bevorteilung, weil er einen bestimmten Kurs vorgeschlagen hat.
> Welchen Kurs soll er denn bitte sonst vorschlagen? Meist ist es so, so kenne ich es auf jeden Fall, wird der Kurs auch von dem jeweiligen Verein durchgeführt. Und passend mit dem Kurs, kann man direkt danach in den Verein eintreten. Selbstredend kümmert sich der Kontrolleur dann auch um einen Kurs in seinem Verein, denn der Verein soll ja auch entsprechend das Geld bekommen, mit dem der (geschadete) Besatz wieder aufgefüllt wird.



Er soll nicht nur einen Kurs vorgeschlagen haben, sondern dafür Provision erhalten haben. Das ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Zwischen. "Komm, lass uns die Fünfe gerade sein lassen, wenn du nen Schein machst, habe ich nichts gesehen. Ich kann dir da den Dennis empfehlen, wenn du sagst ,dass du vom Holger kommst, dann bekommste bestimmt ne kleine Ermäßigung." und "So, wenn du nicht zum Dennis in den Kurs gehst, geht das hier an die Staatsanwaltschaft." und abends hole ich mir dann meinen Anteil ab, liegen eben Welten. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat hier das Verhalten sowohl als verwerflich eingeordnet (und das Gericht in seinem Eröffnungsbeschluss offenbar auch) als auch von einer Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit abgesehen. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, was sich dort genau abgespielt hat.


----------



## fishhawk (10. August 2022)

Hallo,


Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> unter 600€ geht da wohl heute nichts mehr


Da scheint sich ja dann einiges geändert zu haben.  Früher ging ja m.W. die Mehrzahl der Verfahren gar nicht vor Gericht, sondern wurde mangels öffentlichem Interesse etc.  eingestellt.



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, was sich dort genau abgespielt hat.


Wird wohl keiner erfahren, der nicht live dabei war.

Das Gericht kann da nur beurteilen, welche Aussagen glaubwürdiger erscheinen.

Ich hoffe, dass man  dem Aufseher kein Fehlverhalten nachweisen kann.


----------



## Colophonius (10. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wird wohl keiner erfahren, der nicht live dabei war.
> 
> Das Gericht kann da nur beurteilen, welche Aussagen glaubwürdiger erscheinen.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass man  dem Aufseher kein Fehlverhalten nachweisen kann.



Na dann präzisiere ich mal: Mich würde interessieren, was da genau angeklagt ist. Ob es auf die Glaub_haft_igkeit der Aussagen ankommt, kann man auch von hier nicht beurteilen. Vielleicht lässt sich der Angeklagte auch geständig ein, ist nur der Auffassung, dass das Verhalten überhaupt nicht strafbar ist. Kommt auch vor.


----------



## fishhawk (10. August 2022)

Hallo,


Colophonius schrieb:


> der Angeklagte auch geständig ein


Auch bei einem Geständnis kommt es auf die Glaubhaftigkeit an und auf die Glaubwürdigkeit des Geständigen.


----------



## Colophonius (10. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Auch bei einem Geständnis kommt es auf die Glaubhaftigkeit an und auf die Glaubwürdigkeit des Geständigen.


Das ist natürlich richtig. Allerdings wird kein Amtsgericht Deutschlands bei übereinstimmenden Aussagen der Zeugen und des Angeklagten, die zudem im Einklang mit der angeklagten Tat stehen, große Gedanken daran verschwenden. Dann käme es nur noch auf die rechtliche Einordnung an.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. August 2022)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> *Diese Anzeige ist nicht gerechtfertigt:*
> Dieser Fischereiaufseher wird so ein Angebot keinem Schwarzangler mehr mit recht unterbreiten er wird sofort eine Anzeige schreiben wegen Schwarzangeln, dann sollen diese Typen halt Zahlen wenn sie sich genötigt fühlen, unter 600€ geht da wohl heute nichts mehr.


Wo nix ist, kannste auch nix holen und sowas würde ich hier vermuten. Ansonsten wären die Compadres wirklich sehr unterbelichtet.


----------

